# I have discovered pipe newb's heaven....the corn cob



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, I picked up a Missouri Meerschaum pipe today from the drugstore. Paid all of $6 for it.

This thing kicks my Lucienne's ass. I'm starting to think those Lucienne pipes aren't even briar....they call them wooden on their site. Either way, it sucked.

This thing has just been gravy...of course I yanked the filter first.

The bowl is handleable, never gets too hot unless I'm being stupid, it's easy to fill, and easy to smoke....plus if it gets screwed up, I can get a new one for $6.

It may not be the prettiest thing in the world, but I think I'm sticking to it, at least for now. :thumb:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you'll find even the most experienced pipe smokers has at least a cob or two in their arsenal.

I know one guy, a mechanic, buys about 10 every six months. He smokes the hell out of them all day long, drops 'em, breaks 'em, doesn't care. If one dies, he grabs another. Couldn't be happier.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I have puffed a cob on occasion and they are fine. I understand they disperse no taste into the tobacco. I wonder what their longevity is compared to a briar.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Not sure on the longevity, but I've went through about 5 bowls through this pipe today (one borkum riff whiskey, the rest tobacco shop house blend "natural"), and aside from the stem binding up in the body from the absorbed moisture, it's holding up well.

It's already developed a bit of a cake layer, heh.

I really do love this pipe...it's so easy to get a good smoke out of it. It may have to do with the way the bottom of the bowl is as well...the shaft goes right into the bowl ares but is split in half...this creates a well in front of the exposed shaft.

Bonus: it seems to make it easier to have a loose pack at the bottom
Downside: if you yank the filter, like I did, sometimes a stray particle of tobacco decides to pay your tongue a visit 

No gurgling though, even with the outright abuse I gave it today...no off flavors, and most importantly of all, a far superior experience compared to that $16 pipe I picked up from the tobacco shop.

I can see why your mechanic acquaintance would buy so many...being as inexpensive and as good as they are.


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

Good choice on the cob. I have plenty of briars as well as a dozen or so cobs. And I probably smoke the cobs more often, especially when I'm working long hours at my desk. A light-weight, plastic-stemmed cob is perfect to shove in the mouth, chomp, and puff. 

There are some drawbacks to them, and because of those, cobs will never replace briars for me. The stems are pretty flimsy things. I think every cob should be sold with a pack of replacement stems because (especially with my style of smoking) the stems don't last long. Separate stems can be purchased from Missouri Meerschaum for a buck a pop, but I can never raise my energy level high enough to do so. 

I may be alone in loving that cobs can be filtered. I don't like the Medico filter, which tends to impede draw, but I always stuff a Savinelli Balsa filter (6 mm) into the stem which does wonders for controlling moisture and doesn't affect draw.

And though I do use cobs for trying new tabacs, I find that there is only one tobacco style I actually prefer in a cob over a briar. And that is, of course, Burley. If I smoked only Latakia blends or straight Virginia, I don't think I'd stay with cobs. But I do enjoy some Burleys and Burley blends--Carter Hall, Prince Albert, Stokkebye Cube Cut, Ol' Joe Krantz, Epiphany--and these, without exception, taste better to me when smoked in cobs.

So welcome to Cob-Land. It's a great place to be.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I have puffed a cob on occasion and they are fine. I understand they disperse no taste into the tobacco. I wonder what their longevity is compared to a briar.


They have a greater tendency to burn out when they get hot than briar. Briar develops a protective cake but cobs don't... or shouldn't, I forget which. Mine does not have a cake. It smokes just fine but I'm with beaupipe - the drawbacks are plentiful enough that they'll never replace briar... or meerschaum or clay... in my collection. Still, I do recommend them, and not just to newbies.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I wonder what their longevity is compared to a briar.


Treated well they can last a long time... I have one that I've used as my main pipe for about a year, but thats nothing really... I've heard people still using cobs DECADES old...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I had one Legend that smoked like a champ for two years - I broke it. Snif. Some last weeks and some last years. I love a cob for burley and virginia tobaccos after the wood stem burns out - five-six smokes. Excellent with Carter Hall, for example.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Frog Morton is also a tobacco that tastes much better in a cob than a briar, in many people's opinions; including mine.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i curious were to get a bulk corn cob pipe online. i have been through a few sites, but i was wondering if any of the members has a site that is particularly cheap on shipping and price. i am interested in getting a few and probably lending them out to a few friends.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Try here they sell them by the package:
https://www.thecigarstore.com/Pipes/Corn-Cob-Pipes.htm


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I have found a place that will make you a replacment stem for pipes out of either vulcanite or lucite. I may talk to him soon about making a vulcanite replica of the bent missouri meerschaum stem for me. If he agrees, I'll probably buy a bent stem from the local shop to send him.

This pipe is starting to blacken, but I love it enough that I do carry it with me when I leave the house....funny looks and all. I guess nobody in this area has seen a 29 year old with a corncob pipe hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

VFD421 said:


> Try here they sell them by the package:
> https://www.thecigarstore.com/Pipes/Corn-Cob-Pipes.htm


awsome thanks.

i have a question, whats changes are there from a regular cob to a mini cob pipe?
and not the length i can see that myself


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvoFX said:


> awsome thanks.
> 
> i have a question, whats changes are there from a regular cob to a mini cob pipe?
> and not the length i can see that myself


Consider Frenchy's Pipes - New and Estate Smoking Pipes for cobs, too. Frenchy is THEE man; his new-customer package is thoughtful, his prices are very fair and his customer service is second to none. Except that he likes the NY Yanks he is practically perfect. (Frenchy - below, wearing the bad hat.)

The mini pipes are pretty much useless for anything but inspiring small children to start smoking or for decorative keyrings. They are not great sample pipes in my experience. Others may disagree... WTH... ask Frenchy what they're good for. :yo:


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Consider Frenchy's Pipes - New and Estate Smoking Pipes for cobs, too. Frenchy is THEE man; his new-customer package is thoughtful, his prices are very fair and his customer service is second to none. Except that he likes the NY Yanks he is practically perfect. (Frenchy - below, wearing the bad hat.)
> 
> The mini pipes are pretty much useless for anything but inspiring small children to start smoking or for decorative keyrings. They are not great sample pipes in my experience. Others may disagree... WTH... ask Frenchy what they're good for. :yo:


awesome man, thats good to know. i would defiantly order from that site but, i just read on it that your billing has to be the same as the shipping address. since i am out of state for college i cant do that

but Cigarette Holders, Tobacco Pipes and Unique Quality Gift Items seems to have a little cheaper on price. so i guess ill use it for now:yo:


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Cobs will take a cake after awhile. Just depends on how long u smoke it and type of tobacco i guess. I've got my very FIRST cob - a MM from 1981 and I remember a time when the cake was so thick it had to be filled/tamped with a pencil eraser! Now I keep it reamed out good though so dont let it get that way anymore.


----------

